# MJFIJMAN



## Spirit57 (Oct 4, 2005)

First, I must congratulate myself on my 1 Year Anniversary with VI-(actually was a few days ago..) 

With that guys, I just have to say, I was made privy to a matter concerning a recent member by the name of 'mjfijman.' After being made aware of his various posts and rantings-as some called it, I was offended to see VI members responding the way they did. 
This is not a battleground! This is a Family! Like Chocothrax said-"did it all the sudden get tan in here"--that's right, I mean, what kind of morale are we supporting here? 
If you review as I have, you might find a very light hearted and musing history of posts-along with various colors and bouyancy.


----------



## José Herring (Oct 4, 2005)

I think that as with any family we have to follow certain rules and police ourselves. His postings were quite bizarre to say the least but once he was pointed to the rules and asked kindly to shrink the size of his photo he seems to have responded or at least hasn't posted since.

I'd actually hate to see the guy go. But we all need to follow the few rules that where set up in this forum which I think serve it very well and also has helped it become what it is.

Jose


----------



## Spirit57 (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah I'm with you Jose


----------



## VIC (Oct 4, 2005)

Congratulations Spirit57. 

But I can't tell if it's beige in here, or tan. 

I looked at his threads. I didn't realize creativity was to be constrained. And the only bizarre notion i found was the homoerotic exchange between two other "respected" members in the "rock song" forum. 

I did notice that he is using a machine that is new to him. It wouldn't surprise me if his avatar issue was due to not knowing how to resize it. In any case he seems to have simply removed it. 

VIC


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 4, 2005)

You're right about the homoerotic but wrong about the respected part.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey VIC,

Your cultivated English reminds me of another guy I know. 
Go figure...


----------



## Ed (Oct 4, 2005)

VIC said:


> I looked at his threads. .



Did you see what he said to Christian before he was asked to delete it?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 4, 2005)

Who's christian and what did this guy say to him? Or actually just get on IRC Ed. 8)


----------



## VIC (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm not sure which is more offensive.

Can we get a moderator response on this one?


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 4, 2005)

Nice avatar :wink: 

mjfijman's account had been reinstated since early today (Tuesday morning) - I was doing some modifications to his account which required it to be down temporarily. I'm willing to forget about the "gay" comment regarding his review of a piece of music which is abusive (I don't support creating an atmosphere where people are reluctant to post mp3s) , the dig about Christians as well as the attack on another longtime member, and the huge avatar. 

VI motto is musicians helping musicians and it would be increasingly difficult to maintain that as well as the atmosphere here if we allow abuse of other members to go unchecked. Reread the Rules - we've been pretty lax in implementing them and choose to stay out of most people's way for the most part but there are some instances albeit very few that need our attention, sorry. 

If you're looking for moderators to be perfect then you've come to the wrong place. But don't go thinking that VI is going to change anytime soon or become a clone of another forum's moderation style - it won't.


----------



## Ed (Oct 5, 2005)

VIC said:


> I'm not sure which is more offensive.


Than what?


----------



## VIC (Oct 5, 2005)

The intrusive avatar or the intrusive cukoo clocks. 

I don't expect perfection from the moderators just indiscrimination. Especially if they're gonna go on and on about abuse and intrusiveness. Personally I'd prefer a writer confront me with pros and cons about an issue, not just the cons, and definately to me and not behind my back in another forum. 

Cheeze!!

But hey, it's all about musicians helping musicians right?

None the less the politics and standards demonstrated in this topic over the last few days certainly demonstrated a double standard. One could even say Hypocritical. 

I've seen good conscientious advice posted for Evans Rock Song, and that's wonderful. I hope that I will recieve the same feedback from knowledgable musicians even if I have to take some "abuse" with a grain of salt. 

But please, don't get on somebody because of the Intrusive size of an avatar and then let those clocks go like you don't see them. 

Which is more offensive? Which is more intrusive? Both? 

Yeah, both. Lets not kid ourselves. 

All this and i haven't even dropped a note.

But at least now i can see what kind of pond i'd be dropping that note into.

Good advice, bad advice, abusive, constructive, deconstructive, discriminate, indiscriminate... it all doesn't really matter. Just as long as everyone around here gets the same kind of censureship to level out the field for everyone. Otherwise, [email protected]#K, what's the point. I get intelligent advice all over.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 5, 2005)

Cute image wasn't it? Eveybody's so gay and happy here!



VIC said:


> I hope that I will recieve the same feedback from knowledgable musicians even if I have to take some "abuse" with a grain of salt.


Vic, we're not into the "abuse" stuff here. Its not 'that kind' of 'Control'. Well, not unless you try to bite Choco's nipples (not recommended). 

Where is your music posted?


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 5, 2005)

I really need to be a mod. 8)


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 6, 2005)

Whaddaya mean? I don't know how you pulled it off but they already made you a 'Saint'. 
So what's your handle? St. Nipple biter?

See, that's what happens when you start feeding the Hobos. They want more and more.

Don't feed the Hobo.

Hobo? What hobo?


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 6, 2005)

Hey VIC

This forum was getting along just fine before you came along. 

People are treated like adults here and as a result they usually behave as such and moderate themselves. If you don't like it there's always NS. Maybe you'd feel more at home there.


----------



## lux (Oct 6, 2005)

VIC said:


> The intrusive avatar or the intrusive cukoo clocks.
> 
> I don't expect perfection from the moderators just indiscrimination. Especially if they're gonna go on and on about abuse and intrusiveness. Personally I'd prefer a writer confront me with pros and cons about an issue, not just the cons, and definately to me and not behind my back in another forum.
> 
> ...



Vic, I assume youre new and you didnt take a tour on the story of this place.

At first, too large image is not a big issue but can change table "horizontal" sizing, that usually defines a website scheme. Clocks just dont. Nothing big, the avatar can be reduced and all is fine.

About the case, I will assume you didnt read the thread. At the moment the guy did not discuss about anything, I read just phrases as I could hear from Hulk Hogan in his golden age. We are here to discuss EVERYTHING. But into discussions it needs to be at least two.

Trust me, take a tour on this forum.

Luca


----------



## Ed (Oct 6, 2005)

VIC said:


> The intrusive avatar or the intrusive cukoo clocks.
> .


I was joking,and you didnt see what he wrote. I quoted part of the unprovoked insulting rant against Christian in the thread in question, where he called him a motherfu*ker _(before Simon Ravn told him to edit it out). _He even made cheap shots against his name. It was very strange. That was the reason for the cukoo clocks. I mean maybe he was drunk or something, but still he never appologised. For an outburst like that in just about any other fourm I can think of would most certianly have gotten you banned. 

btw, the clocks arent more intrusive as they were a one time picture in one thread. 

Ed


----------



## Evan Gamble (Oct 6, 2005)

he is VIC BTW Ed :wink:


----------



## Ed (Oct 6, 2005)

Evan Gamble said:


> he is VIC BTW Ed :wink:


...really?... I see..... Well thats even more "interesting" then. :shock: I wonder if its difficult to talk about yourself in the third person.

You know this is another reason to post the coo coo clocks, but they are so big I wouldnt want to overdo it. :roll:


----------



## Herman Witkam (Oct 6, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> I really need to be a mod. 8)



No you don't


----------



## PolarBear (Oct 6, 2005)

Makes me guess who this guy is to claim double standards if he himself is a double of himself. Self-conciousness?

Oh and btw, I think it's safe to say we got 99% majorities about opinions on things here... apart from religion - not like 30% or 1% majorities you can find on the places you should really visit and complain about double standards. Oh, we've been there already I heard.

PolarBear


----------



## Spirit57 (Oct 9, 2005)

Well..Nothing beats Halo and Guiness


----------



## choc0thrax (Oct 11, 2005)

So this guy isn't the same guy as VIC?


----------



## Marsdy (Oct 14, 2005)

mjfijman said:


> HG1, HG2,
> 
> HG3 on a big screen,
> 
> ...



:roll: 

There wasn't a scene before you came along. 

Have you actually got anything useful to contribute to these forums? 

No... thought not.

You've got the rest of your life to be an asshole. You might want to take the occasional day off.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Oct 14, 2005)

choc0thrax said:


> So this guy isn't the same guy as VIC?



Confirmed - he's mjfijman and vic (and now fij). Enough.


----------

